
Mass entertainment in the digital age is still about blockbusters - JumpCrisscross
https://www.economist.com/news/special-report/21716467-technology-has-given-billions-people-access-vast-range-entertainment-gady
======
Joof
I suspect that this is partly because we share our media experiences with
other people. I don't usually watch movies ( there's some niche stuff that I
love) , but I've found that watching one or two a year helps me keep up a
conversation with new people. Mass appeal means that I can get along with a
wider spectrum of people.

